
Cosmic void dwarfs pose interesting questions - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/cosmic-void-dwarfs-are-a-thing-and-theres-a-problem-with-them
======
blasphemer

      You might think it natural, for instance, to see all 
      these galaxies as more or less evenly spread out across
      the Universe. But you’d be wrong.
    

Gee, maybe something like that might point to the idea that, while the big
bang surely was a thing, it wasn't actually the _very first_ thing. Just the
first thing (or rather the oldest thing) our grasp of science has been able to
latch onto. But woah, woah, woah! Who would _dare_ hypothesize such a thing
without extraordinary evidence? A heretic, that's who!

